
Observation of a Narrow Pentaquark State, Pc(4312)+ - bookofjoe
https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.122.222001
======
bookofjoe
Full title:Observation of a Narrow Pentaquark State, Pc(4312)+, and of the
Two-Peak Structure of the Pc(4450)+

